# Adipex-P Plus DNP



## Xtren (Mar 13, 2022)

currently on 

Tren 
Test 
T3&T4 support dosages 
and Adipex-P

Off I trt 

Looking into trying DNP with Adipex after my cycle 

Anyone have experience with appetite pills mixed with DNP


----------



## HighHeater (Mar 13, 2022)

Terrible idea. If you’re thinking about taking diet pills with dnp, I highly recommend you research dnp a lot more and then still hold off on taking it


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 13, 2022)

I would like to use ephedrine or DMAA, don't mess with other appetite control pills.

With these pills dehydration becomes a serious problem, if you cannot control your hunger without abusing these drugs, you should not use DNP.


----------



## Xtren (Mar 14, 2022)

HighHeater said:


> Terrible idea. If you’re thinking about taking diet pills with dnp, I highly recommend you research dnp a lot more and then still hold off on taking it


Lots of useful info in the forums on dnp, I've looked through lots of post and did not see anyone stacking.

Which leaves me with a few questions..
I work in an office and sweating balls all day would be a bit sus
1. If I go on a keto diet will it hold the sweats back and produce the same results?
2. Some are on anabolics while on dnp and some are just running dnp , some gym some don't gym while on dnp. I would be trt , moderate cardio for the 2 weeks on dnp.
3. I'm a believer on less is more especially for a compound like DNP would 100mg 2weeks be sufficient ,
I'm a big guy , 6' 237lbs borderline overweight



Beti ona said:


> I would like to use ephedrine or DMAA, don't mess with other appetite control pills.
> 
> With these pills dehydration becomes a serious problem, if you cannot control your hunger without abusing these drugs, you should not use DNP.


I have never done DNP .
I drink Plenty of water, was wondering if someone ever stacked with phentermine which i have done and am currently on . 
I have read that is causes hunger and figured it would a viable stack.


----------



## Trump (Mar 14, 2022)

Sibutramine is the only appetite suppressant I have ever used on dnp. If your dosing 100mg a day you could go on a longer run


----------



## HighHeater (Mar 14, 2022)

Xtren said:


> Lots of useful info in the forums on dnp, I've looked through lots of post and did not see anyone stacking.
> 
> Which leaves me with a few questions..
> I work in an office and sweating balls all day would be a bit sus
> ...



yeah its not really good to stack things with DNP, especially if you are new. youll see a lot say they wanna do clen and all that but im going to tell you no, dont do it, so would a lot of others. the only way to really determine what works for you on the sides is to run it and keep track for future, etc. DNP will work on you regardless if you are in the gym, TRT, or cycle...its going to work. but those that dont gym and only taking it for fat loss shouldnt be taking it, not something to use like a hydroxycut. you can get 100mg caps and try that, and if you find you are ok, you can do 2 100mg/day. Most people (men) find that 200mg is enough and 100mg wont be that much


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 14, 2022)

Xtren said:


> I have never done DNP .
> I drink Plenty of water, was wondering if someone ever stacked with phentermine which i have done and am currently on .
> I have read that is causes hunger and figured it would a viable stack.



If you only use 100 or 200 mg, you should have no problem controlling your appetite. Of course, you must have a well-designed diet, keto is probably for the best.

Drink water and take your electrolytes, sodium, magnesium... good amounts of vegetables, some piece of fruit.

Gear or not, it's your choice.

Lif weights or not, is not a choice. You want to build or maintain muscle.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 14, 2022)

^^^ this

The carbs are going to be what sets your sides higher, even on 200mg if your body acts that way with DNp, you’ll notice. Some people 200mg is max they can go, that’s why we all say keep it simple, learn your body. 

DNP is muscle sparing but Id recommend following your normal lifting regimen as this will also give you an idea on the future runs on how to adjust, if needed 

100mg probably won’t do too much, you’ll lose some for sure. I’d recommend just your normal 200mg/day and keep it simple


As noted above, electrolytes are crucial. Get ya some G2 or Powerade Zero. I also get low sodium V8 guide as helps with everything. Also have ya some pepto as it can wreck havoc on intestines occasionally, you’ll know pretty quickly. Better to have on hand than not


----------



## Xtren (Mar 14, 2022)

HighHeater said:


> yeah its not really good to stack things with DNP, especially if you are new. youll see a lot say they wanna do clen and all that but im going to tell you no, dont do it, so would a lot of others. the only way to really determine what works for you on the sides is to run it and keep track for future, etc. DNP will work on you regardless if you are in the gym, TRT, or cycle...its going to work. but those that dont gym and only taking it for fat loss shouldnt be taking it, not something to use like a hydroxycut. you can get 100mg caps and try that, and if you find you are ok, you can do 2 100mg/day. Most people (men) find that 200mg is enough and 100mg wont be that much


I took clen when I was younger lasted about a week and trashed it , the amount of anxiety that clen gave me I wouldn't wish on nobody also the tremors and heart beat. I'd never touch it again. Sides are terrible. 

I would definitely start at 100mg and ride it for about 2 weeks and see how i react and and manage the sides and go from there. 

Some people posting about high doses and losing 20lbs+ which is insane but
I'm more into moderate weight loss , the less sides the better for me even if I take longer to reach my goals.



Beti ona said:


> If you only use 100 or 200 mg, you should have no problem controlling your appetite. Of course, you must have a well-designed diet, keto is probably for the best.
> 
> Drink water and take your electrolytes, sodium, magnesium... good amounts of vegetables, some piece of fruit.
> 
> ...



Currently on a keto diet, its pretty tight . I haven't been the best with diets hence I want to drop weight but I'm set on this goal and want to be around 200lbs in about 3 months , I gym 3 days a week because of work but I do cardio at home ED



metsfan4life said:


> ^^^ this
> 
> The carbs are going to be what sets your sides higher, even on 200mg if your body acts that way with DNp, you’ll notice. Some people 200mg is max they can go, that’s why we all say keep it simple, learn your body.
> 
> ...


Will be minimizing my carbs for sure at most its a sandwich at work if I did't have a chance to meal prep the day before

Very good advice on the pepto, dont want to shit my pants. 



Thanks for all the info and advice my dudes, very informative and helpful.


----------



## Xtren (Mar 14, 2022)

Trump said:


> Sibutramine is the only appetite suppressant I have ever used on dnp. If your dosing 100mg a day you could go on a longer run


The only appetite suppressant I have taken is phentermine, which I can say is really mild, no bp or racing heart issues no tremors . I don't get any sides on it at all but you get a noticeable reduce in appetite
really kills the urge to eat, and when you do you're satisfied with minimal amounts.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 14, 2022)

You have it all right, losing 37 pounds in 3 months is a lofty goal and may be more or less achievable depending on how you are with exercise and diet, but if you stay on track, you will achieve much more than that in the long term.


----------



## Brum (Apr 27, 2022)

Do not stack DNP with any other 'fat loss' drug if its your 1st DNP run.

Read all the guides, they are there for a reason, stick to the guides which are stickies.

Dont cheat while on it as your results wont be as good.

More is not always more, so dont be tempted to just take another cap to speed it up, the fat didnt go on in 20 days so dont expect to lose it all in that time.

A 20 day run on 100mg pd with a clean low carb diet, weights 4 days pw and chuck in 3 days of cardio and you are almpst certain to have lost a good 10lb plus, going on your starting weight, unless you are already under 15% bf.

And that, my friend, is all you need to do.

Oh, and get some towels for your pillows you will need them.


----------

